# Vaporesso Care Season 3! [Giveaway] the classic Vaporesso Dual Battery Mod!



## Vaporesso (4/6/20)

Hi SA fans,

Thank you so much for all your support in the last event. Winners have already been announced in the thread.

Now we are finally starting the round with our classic *dual battery mod*, the Revenger Mod, the Polar mod and the Luxe Mod!


*GLOBAL GIVEAWAY*

1 winner for *Revenger Mod*

2 winners for *Polar Mod*

4 winners for *Luxe Mod*

Winners will be announced on *Jun 9th*. Hoping to get more comments and participants this time!


*How to enter*

Simply comment below which product you prefer
Invite someone to join the giveaway
You must be the legal age in your country to enter.
All winners will be randomly selected randomly. And winners will have 48 hours to contact us with your delivery information
Guess what products will be coming next time! *Stay tuned!*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Thanks 3


----------



## Stranger (4/6/20)

The Polar mod to me looks modern and classy. The display looks outstanding

@adriaanh 
@Resistance 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Birkie 
@Hooked 
@Feliks Karp 
@alex1501 
@Grand Guru 
@ARYANTO 
@Raindance 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@Silo

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 7


----------



## La_Navidad (4/6/20)

Pure awesomeness!
Vaporesso Luxe Mod.
Thanks @Vaporesso for another great giveaway!
@dunskoy @Largo @Alpharius40k

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh (4/6/20)

Vaporreso Lux Mod

@Amy
@Rey_Rey
@Willem.Adriaan.L
@Pickle Rick
@Dave 
@king-ding-n-ling 
@DysectorZA 
@Vape Projects 
@ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/6/20)

Revenger mod
@Pietertjie 
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Alpharius40k (4/6/20)

*Luxe Mod*
@dunskoy @La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Spyder1984 (4/6/20)

The Vaporesso Polar Mod Faded black and Green for me PLEASE...
It looks insane!

@ARYANTO
@Chickenstrip
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/6/20)

Revenger Mod

@Aasif cape vape
@Acidkill
@AdelevdWalt
@Adephi
@adriaanh
@aktorsyl
@Al3x
@Amir
@Anthony Richardson
@antonherbst
@Anvil
@Armed

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## alex1501 (4/6/20)

1. Revenger Mod
2. @Resistance @Hooked @vicTor

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## takatatak (4/6/20)

That sexy Luxe mod is mouth-watering!! 

@Tall but short
@mstrauss003
@shabsta
@Snape of Vape
@Rey_Rey

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/6/20)

Great Competition once again @Vaporesso ! Much appreciated in these times.
Vaporesso Luxe
@Juan_G @Grand Guru @Adephi @volcom27101982 @SparkySA

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (4/6/20)

*Luxe Mod*
@Silver @volcom27101982 @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Skillie@23 (4/6/20)

Definitely the Luxe mod

Not sure if i should include @MrGSmokeFree  last time i did he won my Degree kit

@Moerse Rooikat @Puff the Magic Dragon @Raindance @Faiyaz Cheulkar ok and @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Mollie (4/6/20)

Revenger mod real good mod

@volcom27101982 
@Rey_Rey 
@CJB85 
@SparkySA 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/20)

A Luxe Mod will be welcom!
@alex1501 @CashKat88 @Ruwaid @M.Adhir @Resistance @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Rey_Rey (4/6/20)

Definitely the Revenger, was so good, still got one, but it's life is slowly ending due to some good use.

@Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

That Polar looks like a little winner!

@Grand Guru @volcom27101982 @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/20)

1. 
Vaporreso *Lux* Mod (1st choice)
and *Polar *(2nd choice)

2. 
@XtaCy VapeZ 
@Yuvir Punwasi 
@Zenzen 

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (4/6/20)

The Vaporesso Polar looks very modern.

@ddk1979
@Spongebob
@Cobrali 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (4/6/20)

*Luxe Mod*

@RenaldoRheeder @JurgensSt @Room Fogger @GSM500 @Sash @Christos @ARYANTO @Moerse Rooikat @alex1501 @Daniel @Paul33 @Hooked

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## QueenL (4/6/20)

Luxe Mod would look good in my hand

@The Rise of Dylan
@Cornelius

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/6/20)

Definitely the luxe mod
@Raindance @Moerse Rooikat @Bulldog @Humbolt @Resistance 
@Puff the Magic Dragon @MrGSmokeFree 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## CashKat88 (4/6/20)

The luxe will definitely fit right in with my armour pro and Aurora play. @DysectorZA @Silver @StompieZA @KZOR

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA (4/6/20)

1. Luxe Mod
2. @Spongebob @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (4/6/20)

That Polar mod

@Room Fogger 
@antonherbst 
@JurgensSt 
@GSM500 
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silo (4/6/20)

The Revenger mod, small display, dual batteries. I dream of such power.

Also, the nicer displays would make me scared to carry it around.

@Niruki
@Lingogrey

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## KobusMTL (4/6/20)

1: *Luxe Mod *would be awesome. But a polar revenge is also very good.

2: @StompieZA @vicTor @NOOB

@Vaporesso thank you for all the love goodies you guys are giving us

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (4/6/20)

The luxe for me!

@vicTor @Room Fogger @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (4/6/20)

Revenger will fit in nicely

@Adephi @vicTor @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Corndogg (4/6/20)

The Luxe for sure!
Like the colours 

@Claudiahobson09

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/20)

I won in the previous comp , will let it pass . Good luck guys !
@Ruwaid 
@RynoP 
@Saintjie 
@SAVaper 
@Scyther 
@Seemo.wm 
@Shatter 
@Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (4/6/20)

Luxe Mod

@RenaldoRheeder @vicTor @Room Fogger @GSM500 @Sash @Christos @ARYANTO @Moerse Rooikat @alex1501 @Daniel @Paul33 @Hooked

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## Saintjie (4/6/20)

Would love the luxe mod. 

@LeislB

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerrieP (4/6/20)

Revenger Mod. Reminds me of my 1st introduction to vaping.
@SparkySA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/20)

Mmmm I would like the Luxe mod

@Skillie@23 ( this time you are going to win , I read it in my 18 mg nic tobacco vape cloud) @Faiyaz Cheulkar @KZOR , @Puff the Magic Dragon @Raindance @Bulldog @Moerse Rooikat @LeislB @Tall but short @Speedy_11 @Asterix @MRHarris1 @Stranger @RainstormZA @The vaper

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (4/6/20)

Polar mod

@Room Fogger 
@antonherbst 
@Cornelius 
@GSM500 
@ARYANTO

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Largo (4/6/20)

Of all, I prefer the Polar mod.

@Room Fogger @La_Navidad @Timwis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chickenstrip (4/6/20)

Got to go with the revenger mod! Mine ran for 3 years before it vanished from my car. Indestructible mod! That thing can take a beating and then some!

@adriaanh 
@Resistance 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Birkie 
@Hooked 
@Feliks Karp 
@alex1501 
@Grand Guru 
@ARYANTO 
@Raindance 
@Jean claude Vaaldamme 
@Silo

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/20)

That Luxe mod is so cool 

@Juan_G

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dhesan23 (4/6/20)

1. Definitely the Luxe Mod 

2. @RuanK

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Acidkill (4/6/20)

Luxe mod for sure
@SparkySA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## takes (4/6/20)

Revenger looks good

@Silver

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz (4/6/20)

Luxe would be great! 

@Safz_b

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/6/20)

I had all 3 of these mods but the Luxe I would prefer. 

@waja09
@Nick_Naidoo
@Naicker999

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## SparkySA (4/6/20)

I have been using my LUXE mod since vapecon last year and it looks a little worse for wear but no glitches no leaks, dropped it a million times, it was the best investment I ever made, @Vaporesso @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## SparkySA (4/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> I have been using my LUXE mod since vapecon last year and it looks a little worse for wear but no glitches no leaks, dropped it a million times, it was the best investment I ever made,


I am a serious Vaporesso advocate since I saw how much love and attention each device gets before it even gets sold

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tinykey (4/6/20)

Luxe Mod

@ave
@Vally @Stefg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (4/6/20)

SparkySA said:


> I have been using my LUXE mod since vapecon last year and it looks a little worse for wear but no glitches no leaks, dropped it a million times, it was the best investment I ever made, @Vaporesso @Room Fogger


Errrrrm dude you defo need a shiny new one.
What do you say I take yours off your hands when you win this one?
I really wana play with the big boys now!
MUST
GET
PAID
ALREADY
GRRRR

Good luck to you guys!

@Resistance this is yours for the try. I really hope you finally win.
@RenaldoRheeder coz were hotboxing that car at Candy's drive through! @THE REAPER you in?
@Christos has dibs on my firstborn 21700 so if I win can we call it even stevens?
@Stranger you get a lifetime supply of facemasks with your prize  NDZ and I and a camera team will surprise you at your doorstep to broadcast the auspiciously dignified event live on ENCA. Get your popcorn ready everyone.
@Rob Fisher gets a Britney Spears blowup doll with his Vaporesso prize. (Check out Robs Room in 'off topic')
@Hooked I heart you. Youre perfect. 
And finally @SparkySA...welcome back fellow forumite.

@ARYANTO @alex1501 @Chickenstrip send out some good vibes for everyone.

@ivc_mixer @Dela Rey Steyn @vicTor
@CJB85 @Room Fogger @Silo
@Timwis @M.Adhir @Faiyaz Cheulkar @hot.chillie35
@StompieZA @Jp1905 @Silver

If Im lucky enough Id  the Revenger Mod (no pun intended @Stranger) and I promise to vape at more than 20w.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## BeaLea (4/6/20)

Definitely the *Luxe* 
*fingers crossed for an early birthday surprise

@Hooked @ARYANTO @SparkySA @Resistance

 thank you @Vaporesso for the opportunity

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## RuiG (4/6/20)

The Luxe mod get my wish vote.

@Jamie KY @Samdawolf

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (4/6/20)

Seems there's not much difference in the three mods and all of them looks good and has good reviews.

My pick is Polar 
@hot.chillie35 
@SeekerZA 
@delon @Franky3 
@Mashrie 
@Ruwaid 
@Ugi
@The vaper 
@Kareem 
@KarlDP 
@Willyza 
@Dubz
@ddk1979

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (5/6/20)

Lux mod for the win!

@Dela Rey Steyn @Paul33 @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (5/6/20)

The Luxe looks like just the business....

Here‘s an active convert such as myself...we need gear more than anyone else 

@volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## SparkySA (5/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Errrrrm dude you defo need a shiny new one.
> What do you say I take yours off your hands when you win this one?
> I really wana play with the big boys now!
> MUST
> ...


Would glad Pay it forward lolz

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/6/20)

Vaporesso Luxe 

@Tayden Pillay
@Sickboy77
@alex1501
@Chanelr
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## dunskoy (5/6/20)

Luxe Mod

@La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Golden Milestone (5/6/20)

Vaporesso Luxe Mod 
@Alpharius40k

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Safz_b (5/6/20)

Luxe mod looks goooood

@CJB85

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Franky3 (5/6/20)

Definitely the Vaporesso Luxe Mod. I have had my eye on one of these for a while. 

@Stosta @Metal_Geo @Gypsy@321 @BeaLea @Speedy_11

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## JaroslavSekac (5/6/20)

Vaporesso Polar Mod
looks more convenient for me.
@RagnarLodbrok

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RagnarLodbrok (6/6/20)

Polar Mod, please.
@JaroslavSekac

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## volcom27101982 (6/6/20)

@Jp1905 @Raindance Have you entered yet?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chupacabra (6/6/20)

Love Vaporesso! Love the Omni Board!
What an amazing brand!!!
I will take a Luxe any day!
Thanks Vaporesso! You Rock! 

@Akil

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RuanK (7/6/20)

I already have the @Vaporesso Luxe as my daily driver. It is one solid mod. Hasn't skipped a beat yet.
Would love to add the Polar mod to my vape arsenal. 

Thanks @Vaporesso for the awesome comp once again. 

@klipdrifter
@BeaLea
@LeislB

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cynarius (8/6/20)

Revenge Mod is always a winner

@NOOB 
@Gonzilla

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporesso (9/6/20)

Thank you so much for all your support and winners are as below:

For Revenger Mod @GerrieP 

For Polar Mod @JaroslavSekac @JurgensSt 

For Luxe Mod @BeaLea @Jengz @CashKat88 @Skillie@23 

Please PM us within 24 hours so we can arrange the prizes for u soon. There will be a link for you to submit the information, thank you.

Stay tuned for the next event!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 4


----------



## THE REAPER (9/6/20)

Thank you @Vaporesso it was a great chance to win great prizes. And to all winners i say congrats great prizes hope you all enjoy it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vaporesso (9/6/20)

For the last event, please check the tracking number here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (9/6/20)

Revenger @GerrieP 
Polar  @JaroslavSekac @JurgensSt 
Luxe  @BeaLea @Jengz 
 @CashKat88 @Skillie@23 

Thank you @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## Skillie@23 (9/6/20)

Thanx @Vaporesso this is awesome , will show of this mod at the next cape town vape meeting

@MrGSmokeFree i will let you hold it for awhile

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (9/6/20)

Thank you @Vaporesso, so happy to have won an awesome luxe mod and to all the other winners, congrats

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/20)

Skillie@23 said:


> Thanx @Vaporesso this is awesome , will show of this mod at the next cape town vape meeting
> 
> @MrGSmokeFree i will let you hold it for awhile


What can I say the 18 mg nic tobacco vape cloud never lies Congrats

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (9/6/20)

BeaLea said:


> Definitely the *Luxe*
> *fingers crossed for an early birthday surprise
> 
> @Hooked @ARYANTO @SparkySA @Resistance
> ...



I guess you got that early birthday surprise

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JaroslavSekac (9/6/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Thank you so much for all your support and winners are as below:
> 
> For Revenger Mod @GerrieP
> 
> ...



Thank you, @Vaporesso
PM sent.
Never imagined I could win such a great mod 

Congrats to all winners!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (9/6/20)

Congrats to: 

@GerrieP @JaroslavSekac @JurgensSt @BeaLea @Jengz @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## takatatak (9/6/20)

Congratulations to all the winners!! Especially @JurgensSt for winning in the last giveaway as well!! 

@GerrieP

@JaroslavSekac @JurgensSt

@BeaLea @Jengz @CashKat88 @Skillie@23

Enjoy the new kits guys and gals!! 

I've had my Polar Kit as my daily driver since Vapecon 2018 and it's been dropped more than I'd like to admit... Still going strong!! 

I'm a big fan of @Vaporesso products!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## JurgensSt (9/6/20)

Congrats to everyone that won.

I'm on a roll with Vaporesso give aways 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## BeaLea (9/6/20)

Thank you SO much @Vaporesso  and thank you for the opportunity. 
This has made my day. I'm beyond excited for this. 
Definitely the best lockdown birthday surprise 

Congratulations to the other winners @GerrieP @JaroslavSekac @JurgensSt @Jengz @CashKat88 @Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## BeaLea (9/6/20)

CashKat88 said:


> I guess you got that early birthday surprise



Absolutely... So happy 
Congrats on your win too

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (9/6/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Thank you so much for all your support and winners are as below:
> 
> For Revenger Mod @GerrieP
> 
> ...


Huge congrats guys!!!! Thanks Vaporesso so looking forward to the next one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KobusMTL (9/6/20)

Well done to all the winner winner chicken dinner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (9/6/20)

WOW! Congrats to all the winners!

@GerrieP, @JaroslavSekac, @JurgensSt, @BeaLea, @Jengz, @CashKat88, @Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 4


----------



## Mollie (9/6/20)

Congrats to all winners

@JurgensSt i must say your very lucky enjoy the second prize

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerrieP (9/6/20)

What a awesome surprise @Vaporesso.
Thank you so much for all the support you guys are showing to our vaping community in RSA. To all the winners, participant and specially [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] forming and molding this group off crazy clouders . Thanks for a great platform. Happy clouds. Keep calm and Vape on...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (9/6/20)

congrats to the winners !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (9/6/20)

Congratulations to all the winners, many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jengz (9/6/20)

What an awesome surprise! Thanks @Vaporesso for the awesome gift and congrats to all the winners!

Vape on!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/6/20)

Congrats to all the winners !!
@GerrieP, @JaroslavSekac, @JurgensSt, @BeaLea, @Jengz, @CashKat88, @Skillie@23

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (9/6/20)

BeaLea said:


> Thank you SO much @Vaporesso  and thank you for the opportunity.
> This has made my day. I'm beyond excited for this.
> Definitely the best lockdown birthday surprise
> 
> Congratulations to the other winners @GerrieP @JaroslavSekac @JurgensSt @Jengz @CashKat88 @Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (9/6/20)

Congrats to winners as below:

For Revenger Mod @GerrieP

For Polar Mod @JaroslavSekac @JurgensSt

For Luxe Mod @BeaLea @Jengz @CashKat88 @Skillie@23
And thanks @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/6/20)

Congratulations guys on the win

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## volcom27101982 (15/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Errrrrm dude you defo need a shiny new one.
> What do you say I take yours off your hands when you win this one?
> I really wana play with the big boys now!
> MUST
> ...



Been thinking...sorry Im such a prat Stranger.
Shouldnt have made fun.
Im blaming it on lockdown frustration (cough cough)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/6/20)

Congrats to all the winners !!

@GerrieP, @JaroslavSekac, @JurgensSt, @BeaLea, @Jengz, @CashKat88, @Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (19/11/20)

Recieved my LUXE today, very very happy with it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## BeaLea (19/11/20)

N


Skillie@23 said:


> Recieved my LUXE today, very very happy with it
> View attachment 214294
> View attachment 214295


Nice! I'm happy to see you recieved yours. Did you have to collect at the post office?


----------



## Skillie@23 (19/11/20)

Yes, recieved a notice that I have a registered letter at the post office, did not think it was the mod

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (19/11/20)

Afyer @Skillie@23 post, i went today to check at my post office, i got a 'we cant even track ur parcel sir'


----------

